# Pink Chaddi Campaign!!!



## krinish (Feb 10, 2009)

Was surprised to find this news on timesofindia.
Girls have finally woken up.

*Ram Sene bully gets pink slip *

*TIMES NEWS NETWORK 
*

*profile.ak.facebook.com/object3/1438/114/n49641698651_8503.jpg



    The Sri Ram Sene might be in for some tough love this Valentine’s Day if the plans of a new internetbased group materialise. 
    The group, which describes itself as The Consortium of Pubgoing, Loose and Forward Women, has launched the Pink Chaddi Campaign to send a stack of flouncy, lacy pink underwear to Sene chief Pramod Muthalik and his “bully boys’’ who stormed a pub in Mangalore and roughed up women whom they accused of being loose and unIndian. 
    More than 3,000 women and men—from housewives to journalists to corporate executives—have signed up and promised to send in an item or, in some cases, a whole boxful of underwear. 
A day before Valentine’s Day, the organisers intend holding a press conference in Bangalore before dispatching the collection to Muthalik by post. 
Nisha Susan, a Delhi-based media professional originally from Bangalore, who initiated the movement, told TOI that it was a deep sense of frustration that triggered the idea. “After the attack on the pub in Mangalore, I felt I had two options. One was to stay quiet and accept everything. The other was meet these people head-on and make fun of them. So, I started this group on Facebook last Thursday,’’ she said. “The chaddi is slang for right-wing hardliners and the saffron agenda, while pink stands for things that are frivolous. The combination is offensive.’’ 
    The Sri Ram Sene said the Consortium of Pubgoing, Loose and Forward Women was free to protest any way it thought fit. “It’s a free country after all. However, we would like to know the backgrounds of these people since nobody from good families would resort to such steps which are very cheap,’’ its Bangalore unit president Vasanth Kumar Bhavani said. *Pink wave to counter saffron orthodoxy *
    ABangalore group which calls itself The Consortium of Pubgoing, Loose and Forward Women has decided on a Pink Chaddi Campaign on Valentine’s Day to protest the Sri Ram Sene’s attack on women in a Mangalore. The instructions to the sisterhood are clear—look in your closet or buy them cheap. Make sure they’re dirt cheap. Those who can’t mail it can drop their packages at Chaddi Collection Points. 
    “I’ve bought a pack of three different shades of pink,” says Reena Wadhwa, an interior designer in Mumbai. “Let’s hope they reach the right person (SRS chief Parmod Mutalik) on Valentine’s Day. The gift is as frivolous as the SRS is.” 
    “The response is cool and unlike most internet campaigns, the support is unanimous. Women have written to say despite not visiting pubs or drinking, they support the cause,” Susan said. 
    “It’s absurd how women were harassed in Mangalore. I wanted to take a more proactive stance instead of just being defensive and so I’ve joined the campaign,” says Bishakha Datta, documentary film-maker. “The content and the form of the movement enthused me. It’ll make a point in a cheeky way. This is a way of taking 
back the space the guardians of morality are trying to take from us. This movement isn’t just an activist movement, it’s by ordinary women who want to speak up and fight back.” 
    Manasi Subramanium, a Chennai-based publishing editor and campaign supporter, felt the movement was a contemporary interpretation of old feminist ideas. “This is an old feminist response, akin to braburning. I believe in the statement this group is trying to make and I am not at all surprised by the response,” she said. 
    However, Susan and her fellow organisers will have put themselves through significant personal risk to ensure the campaign’s success. But the woman who started the pink wave to counter saffron orthodoxy says with gumption, “What’s the worst that can happen? They could probably kill me.” 
    Women have also been exhorted to join the Pub Bharo Andolan. “Join Us on February 14, Valentine’s Day, the day when Indian women’s virginity and honour will self-destruct unless they marry or tie a rakhi. Walk to the nearest pub and buy a drink. Raise a toast to the SRS.” TNN 
*Expel Renuka, says Mutalik 
*SRS chief Pramod Mutalik has urged the Congress to expel Union minister Renuka Chowdhury from primary membership of the party, saying her Pub Baro call is in breach of the Congress principle of not supporting alcoholism. Karnataka CM B S Yeddyurappa also said he would request the PM to rein in Chowdhury, who has been unleashing “baseless charges” against the state government. 
*SRS has crossed limits, says PC 
*The SRS was put on notice by the Centre, with home minister P Chidambaram saying the outfit had crossed all limits and was a “threat’’ to the country. TNN

*www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=49641698651


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

lol...awesome !


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 10, 2009)

ha ha ha....that's really cool....


----------



## krates (Feb 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## kalpik (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 10, 2009)

thats the way it is meant to be.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 10, 2009)

> 'Because chaddis are forever'



LMAO!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## krinish (Feb 10, 2009)

Folk if you have a facebook account, this is the place to be....

*www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=49641698651


Intellect chicks, and great write ups, and posts. Check it out. The members increase by 4 every minute.

Im just glad that women have stood up for themselves.

One such post on the wall.





> A bunch of mentally imbalanced, sick, sadistic, twisted, rotting rodents decide to form a 'party' and what do WE get? The Sri Ram INSANE!
> 
> These rats obviously need psychiatric help! For the rest of us, its time to go SPIRITual!
> 
> ...


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 10, 2009)

Now Ram Sene will use this as a reason to ask ISP/govt. to block facebook.

Remember, few months ago, Govt. planned move to shut down internet. The day is not far when govt will ask us to stop breathing because air is polluted.

God bless us Indians(BTW, if you remember, one of the judges of Supreme Court once said that "Even God cannot help a country like India"). You see, even such people seated at the topmost position in legal hierarchy have given up, and some people are fighting about how we should die for the such a country.


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 10, 2009)

God bless the internet !!!!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 10, 2009)

Great answer to those retards


----------



## dips_view (Feb 10, 2009)

"clear those garbage with pink wave"


----------



## din (Feb 10, 2009)

Sena people will be busy then 

Arranging cameras to find out couples

Beating them and making them ready for marriage.

Getting poojaris for marriage function

And finally ....


Managing the shop they open on 14th

On Sale - Pink chaddis


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 10, 2009)

why not wear them and go.


----------



## Coool (Feb 10, 2009)

lol.........


----------



## nix (Feb 10, 2009)

madness...
its not going to help the situation. the only people who can do something about it are the govt. mutalik wants publicity. he got it. dont give him anymore of it. 
its also something for the newspapers to fill their pages with. 

the only thing you can do is stay put at home on V day. why risk trouble?. 
you dont need a V day to celebrate, you can go out on any day.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Feb 10, 2009)

absolute idiocy. Muthalik has shown his stupidity by his acts and now these women want to show they are one step ahead of him in even that ?.....dumb


----------



## din (Feb 10, 2009)

And the "Pub Bharo Andolan" may have a negative impact too. I mean people should protest, but telling that all should protest by going to pub and having liquor is funny / stupid.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## amitash (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol...cant wait for V day.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 11, 2009)

Awsome reply...go girllssss


----------



## red_devil (Feb 11, 2009)

it'll be interesting to see what happens....

pub bharo, chaddi bhejo - Ram Sene khatam karo 

UPDATE :


Apparently Mr. Muthalik will send sarees as a 'return gift' to all those who send him chaddis


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

Guys, after giving a a gr8 thought I've got a brilliant idea!!! Brilliant bole to ekdum bhyankar idea. 
Applicable to only places where Ram Sena has its reach.

Those who are frustrated in love, want to marry a BEAUtiful girl, this is ur golden chance. Go out on 14th, find a beautiful girl, just kiss her in-front of Ram Sena (kissing is imp, holding hands won't work) and then challange to Ram sena "Dekh main apne GF-ko kiss kiya, himmat hai to shaadi karake bata"...then everything will just happen on its own.
Caution: b4 executing this stunt confirm if they are providing marriage certificate.
P.S. this stuct can be applied to people (couple) who has found d match but are too broke to marry.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 12, 2009)

Brilliant idea.
This is proof enough that us "developed" Indians are waaay ahead of the medivial hindutava/jihadist Indians.

They send messages to each other by bullying people, rioting and harassing the Press.

We use the Internet and gain not just local but GLOBAL support for our cause.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 12, 2009)

Hahahaha.. Pawn3d and Own3d badly by women.. suck on that muthalik!!!


----------



## vasudev_n (Feb 12, 2009)

it was only yesterday i saw a clip of what happened in the mangalore pub and now i am able to connect the relationship of pink slip with ram sene and the pub incident.

i do not know how many of you have seen the clip but those who saw it must have noticed a fleeing female whose pants were almost down below her hips and…she wasn’t wearing any slip at all! (pink or otherwise).

so now nisha jose or whomsoever, would want to send all those unwanted slips (which they anyway do not wish to wear to pubs or anywhere) to ram sene with the serene thought that these could at least be distributed to the poor modesty blaises of india who cannot afford to BUY slips.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

vasudev_n said:


> it was only yesterday i saw a clip of what happened in the mangalore pub and now i am able to connect the relationship of pink slip with ram sene and the pub incident.
> 
> i do not know how many of you have seen the clip but those who saw it must have noticed a fleeing female whose pants were almost down below her hips and…she wasn’t wearing any slip at all! (pink or otherwise).
> 
> so now nisha jose or whomsoever, would want to send all those unwanted slips (which they anyway do not wish to wear to pubs or anywhere) to ram sene with the serene thought that these could at least be distributed to the poor modesty blaises of india who cannot afford to BUY slips.


So u r against d idea of  women wearing watever they want not d act of stripping them in public??


----------



## red_devil (Feb 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, after giving a a gr8 thought I've got a brilliant idea!!! Brilliant bole to ekdum bhyankar idea.
> Applicable to only places where Ram Sena has its reach.
> 
> Those who are frustrated in love, want to marry a BEAUtiful girl, this is ur golden chance. Go out on 14th, find a beautiful girl, just kiss her in-front of Ram Sena (kissing is imp, holding hands won't work) and then challange to Ram sena "Dekh main apne GF-ko kiss kiya, himmat hai to shaadi karake bata"...then everything will just happen on its own.
> ...




gxsaurav ke idea copy karta hai aur usko apna kehta hai !! sharm nahi aati kya


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

n6300 said:


> gxsaurav ke idea copy karta hai aur usko apna kehta hai !! sharm nahi aati kya


Hey its totally unique, I've copyright of it. usne kab bola, eh


----------



## red_devil (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yeh dekh :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1047959&postcount=35


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 12, 2009)

n6300 said:


> ^ yeh dekh :
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1047959&postcount=35


Oh sh1t!!! This is d first time I've visited d thrd...but wo kahete hai na...
"Geniuses think alike"


----------



## vasudev_n (Feb 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> So u r against d idea of women wearing watever they want not d act of stripping them in public??


 
i am against the idea of 'encroachment of citizen civil rights' by either the hoodlum government or the hoodlum public but i am also against the idea of 'chaddiless' women trying to act 'holier than thou' by sending chaddis to the hoodlums.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^So what should be done ? Honor killing of women ?


----------



## vasudev_n (Feb 13, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^So what should be done ? Honor killing of women ?


 
oh no! but before it comes to khomeinisation of india it would be better if women relearn the art of wearing chaddis instead of parceling them off to some ram or ravan sena. don't you think so?

if not, then look at what happened in iran. it wasn't the government which curbed the freedom of people but some extreme elements themselves who grew silently, resentful all the while, and then one day simply took over the reigns and put purdah over the otherwise mini-clad skimpily dressed women of iran...and it continues till now.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

^^but thats not the solution. Don't you think slum people will do same and overthrow riches to dumps ?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2009)

vasudev_n said:


> oh no! but before it comes to khomeinisation of india it would be better if women relearn the art of wearing chaddis instead of parceling them off to some ram or ravan sena. don't you think so?


But, wat is ur problem if women r not wearing chaddi? Its their matter if they wear or not. Has any of them asked if u wear chaddi?

Live and let live.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

> But, wat is ur problem if women r not wearing chaddi? Its their matter if they wear or not. Has any of them asked if u wear chaddi?



LOL!!!!   

What's next? Hooligans questioning people whether they are wearing clean underwear or not? They'll say it's against Indian culture to roam in public, wearing dirty undies. Or worse, NO undies! That is blasphemy!! Murder!! Ghor kalyug!!!


----------



## krates (Feb 13, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> What's next? Hooligans questioning people whether they are wearing clean underwear or not? They'll say it's against Indian culture to roam in public, wearing dirty undies. Or worse, NO undies! That is blasphemy!! Murder!! Ghor kalyug!!!


----------



## vasudev_n (Feb 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> But, wat is ur problem if women r not wearing chaddi? Its their matter if they wear or not. Has any of them asked if u wear chaddi?
> 
> Live and let live.


 
problem is not mine. problem is that of the women who want to send 'chaddis' to such hindutva groups as ram sene. it is a stupid thing to do, quite moronic really and it will serve no purpose except to make semi-hardliners go full blown hardliners. from here onwards would start a thought process which can become dangerous for all (including me) when hindutva groups start comparing themselves with core islamic groups. some questions might be raised like: would they dare to do so to the islamic groups if they were thus challenged? this could lead to the hindutva groups take a severe hardliner approach and over a period could snowball into something bigger than we bargained for. so why get into all this silly act of sending pink slips or whateve. think...before you ask silly questions and gain some vain applause.



T159 said:


> ^^but thats not the solution. Don't you think slum people will do same and overthrow riches to dumps ?


 
no! slums existed, side by side with riches,  from time immemorial and slum dwellers never did anything that could be threatening on a large scale. true! if you expect them to hold a pot into which you piss then you could have a second french revolution. but nothing like that is happening in india.


----------



## pickster (Feb 13, 2009)

din said:


> And the "Pub Bharo Andolan" may have a negative impact too. I mean people should protest, but telling that all should protest by going to pub and having liquor is funny / stupid.



Not correct. They just want to go to the pubs to show that they can do whatever the hell they want to do (as long as its legal, ofcourse), without any one behaving like a dictator.
You dont have to go to the pubs and necessarily drink alcohol. One can also stick with juice / plain water / mocktails.
Check out the FaceBook page for this "Andolan"


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2009)

vasudev_n said:


> problem is not mine. problem is that of the women who want to send 'chaddis' to such hindutva groups as ram sene. it is a stupid thing to do, quite moronic really and it will serve no purpose except to make semi-hardliners go full blown hardliners. from here onwards would start a thought process which can become dangerous for all (including me) when hindutva groups start comparing themselves with core islamic groups. some questions might be raised like: would they dare to do so to the islamic groups if they were thus challenged? this could lead to the hindutva groups take a severe hardliner approach and over a period could snowball into something bigger than we bargained for. so why get into all this silly act of sending pink slips or whateve. think...before you ask silly questions and gain some vain applause.


While writing all this u forgot that we are still under a government. Hasn't Muthalik been arrested? If they go far they will face consequences. 
Take d example of Raj Thakre, his speech power has been curbed.

FYI...Ram Sene has called off d campaign of marrying people on V.Day. They understood what u still can't.

Again, live and let live.


----------



## pickster (Feb 13, 2009)

vasudev_n said:


> problem is not mine. problem is that of the women who want to send 'chaddis' to such hindutva groups as ram sene. it is a stupid thing to do, quite moronic really and it will serve no purpose except to make semi-hardliners go full blown hardliners. from here onwards would start a thought process which can become dangerous for all (including me) when hindutva groups start comparing themselves with core islamic groups. some questions might be raised like: would they dare to do so to the islamic groups if they were thus challenged? this could lead to the hindutva groups take a severe hardliner approach and over a period could snowball into something bigger than we bargained for. so why get into all this silly act of sending pink slips or whateve. think...before you ask silly questions and gain some vain applause.



so what do you suggest they should do? send them letters of complaints?
what Ram Sene have done is comparable to what the Taliban did. They are seriously no one to tell people how do go by their lives. That is called dictatorship. Not democracy.
India happens to be a democracy. Such acts should not be tolerated, by the government or by the people.

Something has to be done.


----------



## vasudev_n (Feb 13, 2009)

pickster said:


> so what do you suggest they should do? send them letters of complaints?
> what Ram Sene have done is comparable to what the Taliban did. They are seriously no one to tell people how do go by their lives. That is called dictatorship. Not democracy.
> India happens to be a democracy. Such acts should not be tolerated, by the government or by the people.
> 
> Something has to be done.


 
yes of course. something needs to be done and that something should revolve around cultural values, ethics and moral...payment in the same coin.

now why did those jokers humiliate these women? 

because mutalik had an agenda of catching media attention and publicity. he has got that.

what was the tool he used?

morality/cultural values and eroding indianess amongst our womenfolk. so...he exposed a few who were pubbing.

what reply is our educated, modern, highly placed women planning to give?

have you ever irritated a hijda in mumbai? what does the napunsak do? he/she lifts the saree and shows you...

sending chaddis is equivalent of the basest of vulgar expressions such as the above...only thing the person is physically not present to lift the saree and show all to muthalik.

no! no! it won't do that way. so here is a plan. it will take time and will need some organising but it can be done.

women all over must abide their time, do a lot of co-ordination amongst themselves and at the last moment invite the media to cover any such pub which has men boozing to glory. these women must storm the pubs in huge numbers and pull out the men and thrash them just like they were thrashed. and to the media they should give a statement:

" we are fed-up of seeing our social ethos/pathos and indian culture eroding due to the increased pub love of our men. by this we are giving them a fair warning...not to do it again!"

i think any man would not object when he is guilty of the same crime he punished his woman for...and there won't be any hard feelings on the part of muthalik.

of course, the pub going will stop but what is the gaurantee even now that the women-pub-bashing won't be an everyday event even otherwise?


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> While writing all this u forgot that we are still under a government. Hasn't Muthalik been arrested? If they go far they will face consequences.
> Take d example of Raj Thakre, his speech power has been curbed.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the m0ron did get arrested but not for the 'assault on women' case but for some other case and he was also released on bail in short span of time. You see he has full backing of BJP Karnataka Government.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 13, 2009)

@rhitwick:: Hasn't Muthalik been arrested? ---*OUT on bail *
If they go far they will face consequences. *HAHAHAHAHAHA *

Take d example of Raj Thakre, his speech power has been curbed.----*openly defying the courts order in contempt of the court .... the sorry a$s CM won't do anything for he fears that it will dent his votebank ...*

FYI...Ram Sene has called off d campaign of marrying people on V.Day. They understood what u still can't. ---*If it isn't ram then it is shiv or some other sena on V day .... 

they understood wat ??????????
WHICH EGALITARIAN WORLD DO U LIVE IN DUDE ?? I WANNA COME TOO*





vasudev_n said:


> problem is not mine. problem is that of the women who want to send 'chaddis' to such hindutva groups as ram sene. it is a stupid thing to do, quite moronic really and it will serve no purpose except to make semi-hardliners go full blown hardliners. from here onwards would start a thought process which can become dangerous for all (including me) when hindutva groups start comparing themselves with core islamic groups. some questions might be raised like: would they dare to do so to the islamic groups if they were thus challenged? this could lead to the hindutva groups take a severe hardliner approach and over a period could snowball into something bigger than we bargained for. so why get into all this silly act of sending pink slips or whateve. think...before you ask silly questions and gain some vain applause.






vasudev_n said:


> no! no! it won't do that way. so here is a plan. it will take time and will need some organising but it can be done.
> 
> *women all over must abide their time, do a lot of co-ordination amongst themselves and at the last moment invite the media to cover any such pub which has men boozing to glory. *these women must storm the pubs in huge numbers and pull out the men and thrash them just like they were thrashed. and to the media they should give a statement:
> 
> ...




@vasudev::ude ,,, in ur previous post u were so hilariously paronoid,,, and in the next post u were so funny that i fell off my chair laughing reading ur posts... Just two questions :: 1. If so much planning has been done by women from "ALL OVER" then why is the media only informed at the last moment ... won't it be better if it is pre-planned or something ??
2. DID u seriously think this thing all by urself ....


Plz ignore the post by the above user ; he has nothing better to do on 14th feb and hence hes trying to pick on u .....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 14, 2009)

hey it is so called V day yet no sight of pink chaddi girls


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 14, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> hey it is so called V day* yet no sight of pink chaddi girls*



Shri Ram Sena ko chaddi send karne ki baat ki thi khud chaddi pehan ke road pe nikalne ki baat nahi ki thi  Isliye jyada excited na ho bhai  



vasudev_n said:


> yes of course. something needs to be done and that something should revolve around cultural values, ethics and moral...payment in the same coin.
> 
> now why did those jokers humiliate these women?
> 
> ...



*toba teri post toba tera society ke liye pyaar
tera yeh post wala atyaachaar*

hun khaan de menu aam da achaar


----------



## vasudev_n (Feb 14, 2009)

oi rakesh!

tussi chaddis wholesale supplier or what? watch that bad back or your spine wud come off if u laugh too much!

and...tussi ki kitta yorself that u r telling me? in any case you are gonna make nisha and her mislead friends take the ass's load for you.

friend muthalik will have the last laugh when he gets all those chaddis for free. tax free income and there would be wholesale chaddi shops springing up at mangalore next few days. new chaddis at discount and used chaddis at premium!

quite funny!

gaurav...

oui!!! smileys kithe?

again @ rakesh...

seriously speaking...

1. media cannot be alerted in advance about the date although now they would be 'alerted' about new action plans (u wud tell them that something else is cooking ). media can be told at the last moment since those hombres would drop even their dead mothers on the street to run after some sensational news (especially pub banging ones involving women).

2. yes. i thot all that by myself (copyeighted to me). u see...i ain't into wholesale chaddi supplies and therefore economics do not occupy my whole mind.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Feb 14, 2009)

Today's newspaper has Ram sena people displaying Pink chaddis..


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

So today its Feb 14th, whats the update on the campaign? lol Did the chadis reach Muthalik's place? =]]


----------



## red_devil (Feb 14, 2009)

@above : the chaddi's did reach some Ram Sene office... and look how happy one of his assitants is on getting a "chaddi" 

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/525/capturesw2.jpg


oh btw, TOI quoted a few messages written on those chaddi's and one of them was :

--- "this one stinks...must be Muthalik's" 
ROFL  !!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

@above

He is happy cause he can finally gift his wife/gf a pink chaddi for free lols.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2009)

@aboove, after all his one is d most "classy" among all of them...

TOI told that Mutalik and other 114 people were arrested previous day and will be detained till monday.
Anyone comment on it...


----------



## dips_view (Feb 14, 2009)

guys its not a matter of joke.religious fanatics gaining power.the whole drama staged by some very sharp minds.they need media coverage to attracted people.all right wing political parties back up them.*SO BE AWARE *!!!!.. and save our country to be a* NEO NAZI* state

arrest of muttalik is an eyewash. most of people in karnatak gov are supporters of RHS.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 14, 2009)

@rhitwick- From what i heard they have not detained Muthalik yet, the police have just arrested few members who they think could create some problems and the rest is being watched on. The day hasn't got over yet so lets see how things shape up.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> @rhitwick- From what i heard they have not detained Muthalik yet, the police have just arrested few members who they think could create some problems and the rest is being watched on. The day hasn't got over yet so lets see how things shape up.





> Mutalik, Attavar held on Valentine's Day eve
> Bangalore: Leaders of the Hindu Rashtriya Sena and its offshoot Sri Ram Sene were taken into preventive custody on Friday. Sena chief Pramod Mutalik was arrested in Kamalapura in Gulbarga district along with three of his aides while returning from Humnabad in Bidar after attending a wedding. Gulbarga SP B A Padmanayan said they were taken into preventive custody under Section 107 of the CrPC. In Mangalore, Sene convener Prasad Attavar and his aides were taken into custody from the venue where they had finished addressing a press conference. Beefing up their vigil on moral policing, the Bangalore police took 136 people into custody. "If anyone tries to create mischief on February 14, they will be booked under various IPC sections,'' city police commissioner Shankar Bidari warned.



LINK


----------



## vasudev_n (Feb 14, 2009)

this spineless, supine joker, *mr. muthra-lick*, is now sending his wives to collect pink sarees to send to nisha jose. 

'muthra' for those unfamiliar with sanskrit, is urine and i am sure this idiot must be fairly high on an enhanced dose of ammonia from sniffing all those used chaddis.



vasudev_n said:


> this spineless, supine joker, *mr. muthra-lick*, is now sending his wives to collect pink sarees to send to nisha jose.
> 
> 'muthra' for those unfamiliar with sanskrit, is urine and i am sure this idiot must be fairly high on an enhanced dose of ammonia from sniffing all those used chaddis.


 
i laughed but no reactions from my learned friends? don't you all wanna fry me? think...think...'muthra' is for the chaddi senders. 'mutha' (kiss or kisses) is for Mr. Mutalik! Hahahaha! 

yeh 'shadyantra' hai bhaiyon! sirf 'games' khelne se kaam nahi chalega!


----------

